# Campsite Benidorm



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Anyone a suggestion for a good touring site close to the centre of Benidorm please. We want to fly the grandkids out for a week at half term 23 May The eldest will be nearly 16, next nearly 14 and the little one nearly 4. Thinking Benidorm as weather should be good and plenty going on. Site needs to have good swimming for all 3, chutes slides etc.

Last year we went to Yelloh village at Canet Rousillon, a fabulous site very clean and everything you could want at a very good price, the shower blocks were amazing and special enclosed, heated, child bath shower and toilet facilities. Only down side was Toulouse was the nearest airport from Bristol and a long 2 hour drive. 
Thanks


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

A choice site would be Villasol - probably the nearest campsite to the centre of Benidorm. On site is an outdoor pool and indoor swimming pool and the on site shower blocks (recently updated) are spotless. This campsite is also within walking distance of Mundomar a water theme park with several chutes and slides.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We agree with Villasol and ideal choice giving your needs, but also consider El Raco as an alternative.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just left Villasol. Spent 31 nights there at 18 euros a night. But the site was filling up fast as were the others in Benidorm.

http://www.camping-villasol.com/camping-in-benidorm.html


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I stayed a few weeks ago, just far enough outside of the glitz of Benidorm at The Orangegrove which is about five miles away with a swimming pool WiFi and etc's for reasonable Aire prices. If you visit DO NOT use TomTom follow the "All the Aires..." route which will save a lot of angst.

Alan


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

we usually stay on el raco it nice & clean & love it


----------

